# Welche Pedale habt ihr am Bike?



## simplysax (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe momentan die Pedale dran, die am Bike waren. Ein Freund von mir meinte, ich solle lieber Klick-Pedale dran machen, dann könnte man "runder" fahren und hätte einen besseren Kontakt zum Pedal.

Die Dinger machen mir allerdings Angst, wie ich mich kenne liege ich dann angeklickt im Graben.  Er sagte, es gäbe auch eine Lösung, eine Seite Clicks andere Seite Bärentatzte. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das gut oder schlecht ist. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Habt ihr spezielle MTB Schuhe? Oder, oder, oder.......


----------



## MelleD (11. Juni 2010)

Schau mal hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462343
Da wurde schon einiges rumgequatscht 

Hab da noch einen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460399


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplysax (11. Juni 2010)

@MelleD, danke für die Links, den mit den Schuhen hatte ich schon gefunden, aber bei dem Klicks-Thread, wäre ich bei dem Titel ja im Leben nicht drauf gekommen das zu lesen. 

Hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an.

Fährt hier zufälligerweise jemand Shimano PD -324? Hatte mir auch schon mal diese Schuhe von Shimano angeschaut SH-WM61, aber ich bin mir so unsicher.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Juni 2010)

ich fahre diese hier:
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish.../product.-code-PD-M424.-type-pd_mountain.html

Man gewöhnt sich da doch echt schnell dran, diese halbe/halbe Pedale habe ich gaaanz schnell wieder abgeschraubt, entweder ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## lucie (11. Juni 2010)

Solche Kombipedalen habe ich nur am Stadt-und Straßen-MTB  dran und kann denen im Gelände überhaupt nichts abgewinnen.
In 99,9% der Fälle bietet die falsche Seite des Pedals ihren Dienst zum Drauflatschen an. Das kann im Gelände manchmal ganz schön blöd aussehen und -gehen. 
Dazu gibt es aber auch schon unendlich viele Diskussionen hier im Forum.
Das wirst Du wohl oder übel selbst ausprobieren müssen, mit welchem Pedal Du in Zukunft glücklich werden wirst.
Ich selbst bin seit 1994 Klick-Pedale an allen meinen MTB's gefahren, war damit eigentlich auch immer "glücklich" (bis auf die dezenten Umfaller, die man mit denen immer mal so fabriziert).
Jetzt schlummern die aber in der Ersatzteilkiste und mußten Flatpedalen weichen, da ich mit zunehmenden Alter ein Faible für Tatoos entwickelt habe.


----------



## simplysax (11. Juni 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich die Hucke voll bekomme. Sind Flatpedale das gleiche wie Bärentatzen?

Ich weiß, dass das Kombipedal ein Kompromiss ist. Möchte wenn, ja auch erstmal probieren. Falls es nichts für mich sein sollte, könnte ich immer noch mit der anderen Seite fahren. 

Mir ist bei meinen Padalen aufgefallen, wenn ich durch eine Fütze fahre, dann rutsche ich sehr schnell mit den Schuhen auf diesen ab. Das könnte jetzt natürlich auch an den Schuhen liegen, da diese eine recht glatte Sohle haben. Muss mal mit meinen Trekking Schuhen fahren und ausprobieren, ob dieses Profil evlt. besser hält. 

Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich mit MTB noch nicht aus. Bin ein Frischling und werde wohl in nächster Zeit viel dazu lernen.


----------



## JarJarBings (12. Juni 2010)

also kombipedalen gehen gar net, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist immer die falsche seite oben. 
ich hatte immer clickies, bin aber 2x so blöd gestürzt, dass ich die rippen geprellt hatte. dann hab ich erst flatpedale und wollte zurück zu den clickies, aber ich kriegs nicht mehr hin, mein hirn macht nicht mehr mit. 
jetzt hab richtig coole bmx ähnliche teile, ich weiß grad net, wie sie heißen, muss mal meinen mann fragen.
wichtig ist, dass du richtige mtb schuhe hast mit ordentlich profil und dass die pedale genug von diesen nippeln, die die da haben, diesen widerhaken, mist, mir fällt das wort net ein... 
aber dann muss man halt aufpassen, die dinger machen fiese blaue flecken, aber damit kann ich -im vergleich zu rippenprellungen- gut leben.
am besten sind aber einfach clickies, einen besseren halt kriegst du mit den besten flatpedalen nicht.


----------



## Honigblume (12. Juni 2010)

Flatpedale sind nicht das gleiche wie Bärentatzen. Wenn Du dir Bilder anschaust siehst du schnell den Unterschied.

Hab am Bergrad Flats dran, Wellgo MG1, fahre gern mit denen. Lieber würde ich mit Klicks fahren, nur leider machen da meine Knickfüße nicht mehr mit :-(


----------



## 1000grad (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab die hier dran:








Clickies hab ich auch rumliegen. Manchmal ist mir danach, dann schraub ich mal schnell um, aber im Allgemeinen fühl ich mich eher unwohl mit so ner festen Bindung. Im Endeffekt hilft wohl nur ausprobieren...


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Klicks am Rad, von Shimano PD M 520 und fahre als Schuh den SH WM 61, auf einer Seite der Klickpedale habe ich "Platten" die man abnehmen kann, dass schaut so aus:


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Clickies an allen Rennrädern und MTBs (XTR für die Bikes und Look Keo für die Rennräder); am Freerider fahre ich Flats mit Pins und entsprechend Schuhe von 5.10. Also alles zu seiner Zeit und zu passenden Gelegenheiten und Einsätzen.  

Umfaller? Gehören hin und wieder (alle paar Jahre mal) scheinbar dazu... - immer aber mit Publikum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farna (12. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch sehr schnell auf Clickies umgestiegen...

Die ersten Umfaller hatte ich dann natürlich auch, allerdings erst als ich mich nicht mehr darauf konzentriert hatte bewusst auszuklicken 
Passiert ist mir glücklicherweise nie was... aber eingestellt sind sie ganz "leicht", so dass man schnell rauskommt, wenns mal schnell gehen muss... 

Toi, toi, toi, mein letzter Umfaller ist mittlerweile auch schon ne ganze Weile her


----------



## Cubereiter (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
Ich fahre seit Mitte der 90jahre mit Clicks Corratec(waren damals die leichtesten)
Knibbelig einzustellen .
Wenn ich gestürzt bin,immer dann wenn ich langsam gefahren bin..
Sprich mit irgendwas anderem beschäftigt war anhalten um was zu trinken oder Schaufenster was gesehen im vorbeifahren .
Bis jetzt nix passiert...Toitoitoi
Außer verletzter Stolz,wenn Zuschauer dabei waren(fast immer der Fall)
Gruß Michael


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Juni 2010)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gruß Michael



Meinst wohl Michaela?


----------



## simplysax (12. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich habe Klicks am Rad, von Shimano PD M 520 und fahre als Schuh den SH WM 61, auf einer Seite der Klickpedale habe ich "Platten" die man abnehmen kann, dass schaut so aus:



Sag mir bitte mal, welche Farbe die Schuhe wirklich haben. Im www sehen sie immer weiß aus, aber es steht oft mint oder hellblau. Was stimmt den jetzt?

Die M520 hatte ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst, wie heißen den die Platten genau, die man da drauf schrauben kann?

Heute im Kurs war ein Mädel das hatte auch Shimano Clickies und es sah so aus, als wäre aussen rum ein normales MTB Pedal. Sie sagte mir, dass sie sich nicht immer einklicken müsste. Kennt die jemandP


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Juni 2010)

1. http://www.bikefox.de/Pedalaufsatz-....html?XTCsid=332f8f06757a8572122a876c588376ff

2. Die Schuhe sind Mintfarben


----------



## simplysax (12. Juni 2010)

Danke, das ging ja flott!

Na ja, mintfarben sehen die ja jetzt nicht wirklich aus. Eher etwas matschfarben 


Habe übrigens das Pedal gefunden, was das Mädel am Bike hatte. Ist dieses hier:

Shimano M424


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereiter (13. Juni 2010)

hallo
keine tussischaufenster , sondern da wo es sich lohnt hinzu gucken.
Also bikeladen z.B.
Gruß Michael


----------



## esp262 (13. Juni 2010)

syncros, und die alten Primo bedalen


----------



## Mountain_Biker (13. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich fahr die NC-17 Sudpin 3 S-Pro.
Echt super: stabil und viel Grip. Nur ein Nachteil: Lack geht schnell ab.


----------



## LaCarolina (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich hab die Shimano 770 XT:

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish.../product.-code-PD-M770.-type-pd_mountain.html

mit den Pedalplatten drauf und diese Schuhe






Ich komm mit der Kombi klar, reine Klickpedale kommt für mich nicht infrage, da ich mein Rad auch in der Stadt brauche.
Die 324 sind auch ein guter Kompromiss, allerdings recht schwer.

Hab auch noch ein Paar Specialized Taho Woman, da schlafen mir allerdings immer die Füsse drin ein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Juni 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Habe übrigens das Pedal gefunden, was das Mädel am Bike hatte. Ist dieses hier:
> 
> Shimano M424



die habe ich, und (wie oben schonmal erwähnt) sind die echt ok, aber ausgeklickt steht man nicht wirklich gut drauf. Kommt auch stark auf den Schuh und dessen Sohle an. 


Ich habe dieses Wochenende 2 Tage Fahrtechniktraining hinter mir, und zum ersten Mal die Klickpedale so richtig verflucht. Was haben die mich genervt!  Ich bin auf den (tollen  ) Trails und bei den vielen Übungne nicht gut reingekommen (das rauskommen ist nicht das Problem, sondern das flotte Einsteigen!)...

Daher habe ich beschlossen, an mein nächstes MTB (ich plane den Stumpjumper zu kaufen) ein Paar Flats zu schrauben.
Ausprobieren muss ich das jetzt auch!


----------



## bay (13. Juni 2010)

Ich such die ganze Zeit diese Schuhe im www. 
Teilweise gibt es die ja schon für 80-90 euro. Aber nicht in meiner Größe...
Größe 42 kostet schon 114.
Welche Schuhe sind denn noch zu empfehlen?^.^


----------



## LaCarolina (13. Juni 2010)

Bay, schau doch mal hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k685/a26536/sh-wm61-mtb-touren-schuh-mint-schwarz.html


----------



## baiker007 (13. Juni 2010)

meine sind irgendwelche khe bmx pedale und sehen aus wie lego


----------



## bay (13. Juni 2010)

oh, gott sorry. Ich bin echt ein blindfisch. Ich war sogar auf der Seite hab die aber wohl übersehen.

Danke.


----------



## LaCarolina (13. Juni 2010)

Bay, das sind nicht die selben wie meine, aber ich glaube so gross wird der Unterschied nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (14. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich zuerst nur mit Clickpedalen (im Gelände oft nicht ganz so praktisch) und danach nur mit Flatpedalen (auf Dauer nicht gut bei kaputten Knien) gefahren bin, habe ich die Wellgo D-10 für mich entdeckt:





Eine Seite SPD, eine Seite Pins. Bisher bin ich mehr als zufrieden damit. Die Probleme, die einige hier schildern, dass nie die "richtige Seite" oben ist, hatte ich bisher nicht...


----------



## bay (14. Juni 2010)

Werde mir die wohl die Tage bestellen.
Kann man die Schuhe auch ohne Klick Pedale nutzen ?=)

MFG


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2010)

Ich komm mit den Kombi-Pedalen auch gut zurecht, Probleme gibts eher beim Bike-Schieben als beim Fahren (Schienbein )
Hatte vor 4 Wochen einen Bänderriß am Knöchel und bin ca. 3 Wochen mit Trekkingschuhen und ohne Klicken gefahren....blöd bei steil bergauf fahren und auch im Trail, da man immer wieder vom Treter abrutschen kann. Seit ich jetzt wieder klicke fühl ich mich viel wohler.
Als Schuh hab ich von Shimano so ein Halbtrekkingschuh, um besseren Halt bei Schieb- u. Tragepassagen zu haben. Schuh ist halt etwas weicher, ich komm aber gut mit klar, Haltbarkeit (Leder) mehrere Jahre.
Grüße

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## LaCarolina (14. Juni 2010)

@ Bay: geht schon, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht, da der Shimano unten eine Aussparung hat und ziemlich offen ist, weil da von innen ja die Gegenplatten drangeschraubt werden. Wenn du ohne Klickies fahren willst, schau dir mal die Specialized an, die muss man erst aufmachen, wenn man die Cleats befestigen will.

Hat eine von Euch diese Kombipedale??

http://www.bike24.net/p16411.html

Von der Optik und vom Gewicht find ich die ganz interessant, aber wie siehts mit dem Halt auf der Platform aus?


----------



## simplysax (19. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> 1. http://www.bikefox.de/Pedalaufsatz-....html?XTCsid=332f8f06757a8572122a876c588376ff
> 
> 2. Die Schuhe sind Mintfarben




So da meine Schuhe jetzt hier sind, kann ich mir ein Bild machen. Hatte schon Panik, dass die so richtig mint wären. 

Meiner Meinung nach geht es eher ganz leicht ins hellblaue und nicht ins grünliche. Die Färbung ist aber so leicht, dass man die kaum sieht. Gefallen mir super gut die Schuhe. 

Das Verschlusssystem ist auch klasse. Bei Schuhen mit Schnürrung habe ich oft das Problem, dass die auf dem Fußspann zu stark drücken. Wenn man es aber dort lockert sitzt der Rest auch nicht mehr richtig.

Bei den Klettverschlüssen kann man das super genau anpassen. Der Ratschenverschluss ist auch klasse, bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie lange der hält 

Hatte bis jetzt ja noch nie Radschuhe und muss sagen, ist schon ein Unterschied. Wenn ich mit dem Profil auf den Bärentatzen stehe, dann sitzt das richtig schön fest. Da gibt es kein abrutschen, zumindest nicht so schnell, wie bei meinen anderen Schuhen.

Jetzt muss ich nur das mit den Clickies auf die Reihe bekommen, das haben ja auch schon anderer geschafft, werde ich also auch schaffen  Hoffentlich mit möglichst wenig Umfallern.


----------



## Cubereiter (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Ein Umfaller...egal wann und wie lange es dauert...der kommt bestimmt

Gruß Michael


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Juni 2010)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ein Umfaller...egal wann und wie lange es dauert...der kommt bestimmt
> 
> Gruß Michael



Das macht dann 2 in die Mädelskasse!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2010)

um noch mal auf Plattformpedale zu kommen, ich möchte mir für meinen Stumpi auch welche kaufen, und weiß nicht so recht, welche.
Geplant sind auf jeden Fall Five Ten Schuhe. Die immer wieder empfohlenen NC17 Sudpin Pedale sind sehr klobig und kantig, etwas zierlicher würde an einem Größe S Rahmen bestimmt besser ausschauen 
Habt ihr noch eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. August 2010)

NC-17 aus Magnesium - und wenn es um noch weniger Gewicht als unter 400 Gramm gehen soll, die mit Titanachse.    Schau mal bei Chainreactioncycles.com rein, da sind sie am billigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. August 2010)

die hier


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> NC-17 aus Magnesium...



danke, die sehen schon etwas "handlicher" aus


----------



## Noxya (25. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> NC-17 aus Magnesium - und wenn es um noch weniger Gewicht als unter 400 Gramm gehen soll, die mit Titanachse.    Schau mal bei Chainreactioncycles.com rein, da sind sie am billigsten.




Hab auch die NC-17 Magnesium-Pedale. Und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Ausserdem hab ich die Five-Ten Impact Freeride-schuhe dazu. Diese Kombi bietet sehr guten Halt & verhindert das Abrutschen ab den Pedalen wirklich effektiv.


----------



## bay (25. August 2010)

Also mit meinem Klickies das ist total schief gelaufen. 

Hab mich so dermaßen auf die Nase gelegt vor 1 Monat, das ich mich nicht mehr traue mit den Dingern rumzufahren. Werde mir wohl die Crank Brothers 5050x holen. 

Eine starke Windböhe von rechts ich hab vergessen das ich Klickies habe und bin umgefallen wie ein Baum. 
Hatte 2 riesige Blutergüsse und das Blut ist nach wie vor unter meiner Haut. Und das nach über 1 Monat.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Kenne ich. Ich bin am Gardasee aus diesen besch...    Kombipedalen am Leihbike (einem Felt) nicht rausgekommen und auf die Seite gekippt. Da waren fiese Felsen... Es hat Wochen gedauert, bis meine linke Seite nicht mehr farbig war.


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> um noch mal auf Plattformpedale zu kommen, ich möchte mir für meinen Stumpi auch welche kaufen, und weiß nicht so recht, welche.
> Geplant sind auf jeden Fall Five Ten Schuhe. Die immer wieder empfohlenen NC17 Sudpin Pedale sind sehr klobig und kantig, etwas zierlicher würde an einem Größe S Rahmen bestimmt besser ausschauen
> Habt ihr noch eine Empfehlung?


 
Ich werfe mal die _Twenty6 Prerunner Pedals_ in den Ring. Die wiegen nur zierliche 318g (Cromology), bzw. 265g (Titan) und haben einen Bombengrip  Dafür sind sie aber unverschämt teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. August 2010)

ähmja, die übersteigen doch etwas das Budget


----------



## lucie (27. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> um noch mal auf Plattformpedale zu kommen, ich möchte mir für meinen Stumpi auch welche kaufen, und weiß nicht so recht, welche.
> Geplant sind auf jeden Fall Five Ten Schuhe. Die immer wieder empfohlenen NC17 Sudpin Pedale sind sehr klobig und kantig, etwas zierlicher würde an einem Größe S Rahmen bestimmt besser ausschauen
> Habt ihr noch eine Empfehlung?



Diese Pedale kann ich trotzdem empfehlen. Ich finde sie sehen überhaupt nicht klobig aus (kantig sind sie schon) und haben auch wirklich ausreichend Grip. Fahre sie an einem LV 301 (RH S)! Die Five Ten in Größe 38 sind von der Aufstandsfläche her sogar ein paar mm breiter als die Pedale ("zierlicher" sollte die Pedale eigentlich nicht ausfallen). 
Und noch etwas: sie sind schön flach.


----------



## lucie (27. August 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal die _Twenty6 Prerunner Pedals_ in den Ring. Die wiegen nur zierliche 318g (Cromology), bzw. 265g (Titan) und haben einen Bombengrip  Dafür sind sie aber unverschämt teuer



Da setz ich noch einen drauf: 

oder diese hier: 

Aber chic sind die schon...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. August 2010)

lucie, ja danke, die von Dir verlinkten NC17 sehen gut aus, die sind in der Tat flascher als die, die ich kenne... Kommen auf die Merkliste!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2010)

falls ihr mal zufällig Pedale findet, die zu dieser Rahmenfarbe passen könnten (jaaa schweeere Aufgabe) dann verratet mir bitte, wo 
Die Farbe nennt sich lime, die Zughüllen sehen eher gelb aus, die eloxierten Teile eher grün... ich habe bisher nur richtig (fast neon)grüne Pedale gefunden die gar nicht gehen würden. 
@trek: Du bist doch Grün-Spezialist, oder?


----------



## lucie (29. August 2010)

Ich würde an dieses Bike (ist ja wohl ein SJ Elite 2011) eigentlich nur schwarze Pedalen montieren. Alle anderen Farben würden mMn irgendwie sch...e aussehen. 
Welche in annähernd oder passend zu dieser Rahmenfarbe zu finden halte ich außerdem für ziemlich aussichtslos bzw. abartig teuer (ist zwar nur das Touring-Pedal - die haben ja auch noch Andere - war aber das Einzige, das in Grün abgebildet war)!!!
Ist aber auch wieder ein völlig anderer Grünton, da wirst Du wohl auch bei anderen Herstellern kein Glück haben.
Nimm doch einfach SCHWARZ!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2010)

da hast Du wohl recht, das muss farblich passen, sonst ist es Müll, und Farben die sich beißen, das ertragen meine Augen nicht 
aber vielleicht findet sich ja trotzdem was...

Schwarz ist dann sowieso immer gut


----------



## pommodore (30. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> falls ihr mal zufällig Pedale findet, die zu dieser Rahmenfarbe passen könnten (jaaa schweeere Aufgabe) dann verratet mir bitte, wo
> Die Farbe nennt sich lime, die Zughüllen sehen eher gelb aus, die eloxierten Teile eher grün... ich habe bisher nur richtig (fast neon)grüne Pedale gefunden die gar nicht gehen würden.
> @trek: Du bist doch Grün-Spezialist, oder?



Hier gibt es welche in "lime green".






Ob das genau den gewünschten Farbton trifft, will ich jetzt nicht beurteilen müssen. Bestellen kann man nur via Kreditkarte aus England, ging bei mir aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## diagro (30. August 2010)

... also ich schwöre ja auf die Flat-Pedale von Shimano "PDMX 30". Diese Pedale mit den langen Pins und Five-Ten-Schuhe und das Pedal klebt am Fuß...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

@pommodore: Danke für den Tipp, habe mir mal ein Lesezeichen gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridewomen (1. September 2010)

Würde fast sagen, dass die Frage ob Flat, BMX, Bärentatzen oder eben Clickies genauso wenig oder viel diskussionswürdig ist wie Fully oder HT, AM oder Enduro, XC der DH.
Ist letztlich eine Frage des Könnens und der Gewöhnung. 

Diese halb/halb-Variante finde ich nicht ganz ungefährlich. Gerade mit SPD-Schuhen kann es oft passieren, dass man wegrutscht, wenn man die Flatseite mit den Metallklickies benutzt wenn es nass ist oder Matsch, Eis und Dreck darunter ist. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es bei Regen oder Eis auch noch immer nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, mit den Schuhen zu laufen. Da haben sich schon einige auf Asphalt mit hingelegt.
Ich persönlich finde am Rennrad oder für XC die Clickie-Variante besser. Wenn man also richtig rund treten will, einem wichtig ist, welche Trittfrequenz man hat und man auf Leistung trainiert. Nur die Verbindung mit den Pedalen macht den "runden Tritt" überhapt erst möglich.

Im Freeride oder DH sind die Bärentatzen/Flats nicht wegzudenken. Da muss man auch mal das Bike schnell wegschieben/schmeissen können und da darf natürlich keine feste Verbindung da sein.
Abgesehen davon: einen Bunny Hop lernt man nur wirklich OHNE Clickies. Natürlich ist es leicht, das Rad noch ein bisschen höher zu ziehen, wenn man ohnehin mit ihm verbunden ist. Die Königskür im Bunny Hop ist aber die OHNE feste Verbindung.
Manches mal kann auch allein die Strecke Grund für oder gegen Clickies sein. Wer z. B. Rennen fährt und eine extrem rutschige, wurzelträchtige und holprige Strecke vor sich hat sollte
- Clickies fahren: wenn er/sie sicher ist, Erfahrung hat und sich dann besser mit seinem Bike verbunden fühlt
- keine Clickies fahren: wenn er/sie unsicher ist, keine Erfahrung hat und das Gefühl braucht, jederzeit von seinem Bike runter und weg zu können, weil bestimmte Wege, Trails einfach lieber geschoben werden und nicht der Ehrgeiz besteht, alles unbedingt fahren zu müssen oder an manchen Passagen einfach Unsicherheit besteht..

Ist halt wie sonst auch; die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht. Die verschiedensten Einsatzzwecke sind einfach zu unterschiedlich und zu variabel. Einen Dirt-Jumper wird man sicher nicht fragen müssen, ob Clickie oder Flat. Einen reinen XC-Fahrer auch nicht.
Einem Anfänger würde ich immer reine Flat/Bärentatzenpedale empfehlen, denn nur mit ihnen bekommt man ein wirkliches Gefühl beim Springen, Versetzen und vor allem beim Bunny Hop.
Erst wenn man da wirklich sicher ist, sollte ein Umsteigen stattfinden.

Gut geeignet für Bärentatzen und alles, was viele Pins hat sind übrigens Vans und Chucks und viele andere aus dem Skaterbereich stammende Schuhe wegen der weichen Sohle. Die greifen manchmal fast so sehr, dass man denken könnte, man hätte Clickies.

Unbedingt beachten sollte man auch immer, dass ein Einsteig und ein Üben im Sommer die Realität im Winter ganz schnell verändern kann. Schlamm, Eis, Schnee und gefrorener Dreck kann ein im Sommer gut gehendes Click-Pedal im Winter schnell zur Falle machen. Dann also unbedingt die Ausstiegsrasterung leichter machen! Leichtes Einhaken heisst auch leichtes Aushaken, was bei einem Sprung, Bunny Hop und ähnlichem auch mal zu etwas unangenehmen Sattel- oder Oberrohrbegegnungen machen kann!  Autsch.....

Umgekehrt gilt natürlich das gleiche: harte Rasterung mit viel Druck zum Einrasten erzeugt den Klassiker: beim heranfahren an die Kreuzung feststellen, dass man nicht ausklicken kann; Rechtshänder kippen dann in Zeitlupe nach rechts, Linkshänder nach links. Die Fallrichtung wird immer auch bestimmt durch die Ausdreh/klinkrichtung. Besser NICHT mit den Händen abstützen, eher die Ellbogen und die Schulter nutzen. Auch bei >2 km/h kann das schnell ins Auge gehen. Mir hat dabei übrigens mal ein Helm das Leben gerettet! 3 km/h die Stunde, SPD 737-Clickies an Bord aber nicht rausgekommen direkt an der Ampelkreuzung. Statt dessen mit dem Kopf direkt auf die Bordsteinkante geknallt; Helm gerissen, Kopf: schwere Gehirnerschütterung. Hätte ich den guten Specialized-Helm 1993 nicht aufgehabt, wäre es wohl vorbei gewesen....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: einen Bunny Hop lernt man nur wirklich OHNE Clickies. Natürlich ist es leicht, das Rad noch ein bisschen höher zu ziehen, wenn man ohnehin mit ihm verbunden ist. Die Königskür im Bunny Hop ist aber die OHNE feste Verbindung.



Wenn man den BunnyHop schlampig macht, weil man Clickies hat, und sich die Verbindung ungewollt löst, kann das sogar sehr verletzungsträchtig sein.  Alle etwas neueren Shimanopedale lösen z.B. auch nach oben aus. Ich hab da mal einen echt bösen Unfall miterlebt.


----------



## Deleted 191618 (2. September 2010)

Hi also ich bin neu hier und wollte mich eben auch mal kurz beteiligen an dieser Diskussion. Also ich hatte die halb/halb Variante zuvor und fand diese grausam. Jetzt habe ich mir die Plattform Pedale 5050 von Crank Brother auf mein Bike gemacht und das ist für mich Ideal. Die Pins sind für mich super passend. Dazu habe ich mir den Damen Schuh von Five Ten geholt und das zusammen ist echt perfekt. Du hast mega guten halt vor allem im Gelände und kannst auch genial gleichmäßig in die Pedale treten. 

Grüße Elke


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. September 2010)

5.10 sind einfach die Referenz. Ich klebe mit diesen Dingern auf den Flats, als wäre ich eingeklickt - sogar auf ruppigstem Untergrund und bei nicht wirklich genialer Fahrtechnik (versaut durch Clickies...  ).


----------



## TiniTurbine (7. September 2010)

Welche 5Ten fahrt ihr denn? Könnt ihr hier mal den link posten - würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MelleD (7. September 2010)

Ich fahr die hier
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/298087/cat/all
hab die auch im Bikemarkt gekauft. 
Find die gut, die sind so schön hoch.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. September 2010)

Impact Karver und Rennie.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. September 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> falls ihr mal zufällig Pedale findet, die zu dieser Rahmenfarbe passen könnten (jaaa schweeere Aufgabe) dann verratet mir bitte, wo
> Die Farbe nennt sich lime, die Zughüllen sehen eher gelb aus, die eloxierten Teile eher grün... ich habe bisher nur richtig (fast neon)grüne Pedale gefunden die gar nicht gehen würden.
> @trek: Du bist doch Grün-Spezialist, oder?



Hac, nun bin ich scho wieder im Mädelsforum unterwegs, aber bei grün kann ich helfen, meiner Ansicht nach liegen die zwischen neon- und limettengrün:









Hab grad leider kein Bild, wo man die gut am Rad erkennt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. September 2010)

danke, die sehen nicht schlecht aus, wenn ich weiß wie das "Lime Green" in echt aussieht, bestelle ich einfach mal welche und schau sie mir an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 191618 (7. September 2010)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Hi, also ich fahre die hier. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Five-Ten-Impact-Karver-Womens/dp/B001XCSBGE/ref=sr_1_7?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1283884794&sr=1-7"]Five Ten Impact Karver Womens Schuhe grau/lila Mod. 2010: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]
> 
> Ist ein Mega Schuh mit super Schutz für die Knöchel usw.


----------



## TiniTurbine (8. September 2010)

Danke für die Vorschläge.
Trifft nicht ganz meinen Geschmack......aber das ist ja eigentlich nur zweitrangig. Anderer Punkt ist natürlich der Preis. 
Für Flats geeignet scheint mir auch dieser:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...uro-schuh.html?uin=af4o27lc31hh8v5k63vsjphnr3

Ok, isn Herrenschuh, aber was solls. Hat eine von euch damit Erfahrungen gemacht...?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

Claudia hat ihn. Er ist sehr breit geschnitten, nicht wirklich elegant, aber welcher Bikeschuh ist das schon? Die Sohle ist okay, aber nicht mit 5.10 zu vergleichen. Der Preis ist natürlich cool, aber schau doch mal bei chainreactioncycles.com rein, die haben unschlagbare Preise, eine große Auswahl, kein Porto und sind meiner Erfahrung nach zuverlässig.


----------



## TiniTurbine (8. September 2010)

Hi bergradlerin,


danke für deine Info. Wieso is der nicht mit 5.10 zu vergleichen. Meinst du der Grip ist schlechter....?
Optisch finde ich ihn weniger klobig, als die meisten 5.10....aber was sagt schon ein Bild.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

5.10 sind eben Referenz. Die Sohle "pappt" auf dem Pedal besser als bei anderen Schuhen. Ich habe es verglichen...


----------



## barbarissima (8. September 2010)

Fallen die FiveTen normal aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

Ich habe 40 und trage bei 5.10 41. 40 passt gerade so mit dünnen Socken, besser ist 41 mit etwas dickeren. Die Shimanos übrigens fallen extrem klein aus. Claudia hat bei Schuhgröße 41 satte 43 nehmen müssen!


----------



## barbarissima (8. September 2010)

Danke schön


----------



## Deleted 191618 (8. September 2010)

Also ich habe beim 5.10 keinen Unterschied zu meiner normalen Größe. Ich habe auch da 38 wie in jedem anderen Schuh. Denke es kommt auf den Fuß an. Mir passt der Schuh super. Und ja er ist nicht gerade ein eleganter Damen Schuh. Aber Hallo wir biken. Wer sieht denn da schon elegant aus. Denke die Sicherheit und der Nutzen ist doch das wichtigste. Ich ziehe den Schuh sogar zum Klettern an. Was besseres gibts gar nicht. Der ist echt genial. 

Grüße Bike-Heidi


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. September 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Fallen die FiveTen normal aus?



Ich habe normalerweise Schuhgröße CM 24.5 oder deutsche Größe 38,5.
Bei den 5.10 habe ich die kleinste Herrengröße genommen: US 7.0 / UK 6.0 / EUR 39,5 / CM 25.0
Passt wunderbar.
Ich richte mich inzwischen soweit möglich nach der CM-Größe. Alle anderen Angaben differieren teilweise erheblich und sind nicht brauchbar. Bei CM passt mir meist 24.5 und 25.0 - je nachdem wie sie ausfallen ... bei SIDI passt mir z.B. 24.5 besser.


----------



## Elmo66 (22. Oktober 2010)

@ all:

Thema hier ist zwar schon älter aber die Infos waren alle hilfreich wenn man einen Umstieg plant. 
Adieu Clickies...willkommen Flats

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Klickies  , bin aber zugegebenermaßen nie was andres gefahren. 

Hatte allerdings kürzlich ein Aha-Erlebnis, das ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Hatte immer Probleme mit dem Ausklicken und dachte echt schon, ich sei doof. Hatte verschiedene Schuhe an etc., aber es ist nur marginal besser gewesen.

Nun war ich letztes WE bei Freunden zum Fahren, hatten eine recht weite Anfahrt und beim Ankommen fiel mir auf, dass ich meine Schuhe daheim vergessen hatte. 

Hab die 3 Gr. zu großen 2.-Schuhe der Freundin ausgehliehen, irgendwie musste ich ja fahren.

Das Krasse ist, dass ich plötzlich problemlos rauskam. Obwohl sie locker saßen und deutlich zu groß waren: Ich hatte es zuvor nicht so sehr bemerkt, aber die eigenen Schuhe sitzen nicht! 

Also wird nach dem Winter in neues Schuhwerk investiert!


----------



## TiniTurbine (22. Oktober 2010)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> Thema hier ist zwar schon älter aber die Infos waren alle hilfreich wenn man einen Umstieg plant.
> Adieu Clickies...willkommen Flats
> ...




Yeah, kann ich nur unterschreiben.....


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2010)

Jeep!




Bärentatzen/Flats !! 



_...siehe Signatur _


----------



## Kerem1994 (28. Juni 2011)

Habe genau die gleichen wie ActionBarbie und bin sehr zufrieden ich finde die flache Seite auch sehr praktisch da diese auch mit normalen Schuhen gut funktionieren aber ja auch im "Klick-Modus" funktionieren sie sehr gut (natürlich nur mit passenden Schuhen


----------



## raggaman14 (29. Juni 2011)

Ha, 
Test gelesen, vorher Shimano PDX-30 ausprobiert, wieder an Flats gewöhnt (nach Shimano Klickies) und jetzt ist jeder Blick zur Schaltung ein Augenschmaus:

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...tegory=13&CategoryName=Pedals&itemid=PEDVAULT

rot eloxiert, schwarze Pins auf weißen Radon-Rahmen mit Mountain-Goat stambecco an der Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kate82 (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, fahre schon immer Klickies und kann es gar nicht mehr ohne....fahre auch DH mit den Pedalen und habe kein Problem, ok fahre auch seit JAHREN mit denen....


----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2011)

Im DH-Weltcupzirkus ist auch etwa die Hälfte der Fahrer mit Klickpedalen unterwegs, Tendenz stark steigend. Von daher ist wohl das Argument "mit Klicks kann man keine ruppigen und schwierigen Abfahrten fahren" mehr als hinfällig.


----------



## kate82 (4. Juli 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Im DH-Weltcupzirkus ist auch etwa die Hälfte der Fahrer mit Klickpedalen unterwegs, Tendenz stark steigend. Von daher ist wohl das Argument "mit Klicks kann man keine ruppigen und schwierigen Abfahrten fahren" mehr als hinfällig.


 

das sehe ich ganz genau so


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Im DH-Weltcupzirkus ist auch etwa die Hälfte der Fahrer mit Klickpedalen unterwegs, Tendenz stark steigend. Von daher ist wohl das Argument "mit Klicks kann man keine ruppigen und schwierigen Abfahrten fahren" mehr als hinfällig.



hmmm, hat das jemand behauptet?


----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> hmmm, hat das jemand behauptet?



Liest/hört man desöftern so als Empfehlung:

Rennrad/CC -> Klicks

Ganzer Rest -> Flats


Gerade für Anfänger ensteht dann schnell mal der Eindruck, als wären Klicks im bergaborientierten Bikesektor die deutlich schlechtere und gefährlichere Wahl. 
Auch wissen viele Leute nicht, wie stark Klickpedale gerade auch im DH/Freeride- und Enduro-Sektor verbreitet sind. Und die Klick-Fahrer im Gravity-Bereich sind nicht einfach ehemalige CC-Fahrer, welche zu bequem sind sich umzugewöhnen, sondern sie wählen bewusst die feste Verbindung zum Bike weil sie damit schneller sind und sich sicherer fühlen.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Liest/hört man desöftern so als Empfehlung:
> 
> Rennrad/CC -> Klicks
> 
> Ganzer Rest -> Flats



Ich hab sowas weder gelesen noch geschrieben. 
Wenn eine Frage kommt nach Klicks vs. Flats gibt halt jeder seine eigene/persönliche Erfahrung bzw. Empfehlung zum Besten. Was sollte man auch sonst schreiben in so einem Forum, in dem es doch die meiste Zeit um persönliche Eindrücke und Empfehlungen geht? Denke, das sollte eigentlich auch klar sein beim Lesen der Beiträge 
Wenn sich viele Leute beim Biken in unbekanntem Terrain halt sicherer oder besser mit Flats fühlen, dann wird man das auch zu Lesen bekommen, auch von mir. Ich kann ja kaum jemandem ernsthaft empfehlen, mit Klicks Bikebergsteigen zu gehen, wenn ich damit noch nicht mal den Berg hoch fahren würde (übertrieben ausgedrückt), sondern höchstens empfehlen es selbst auszuprobieren und die eigenen Vorlieben zu entdecken (was ich so oft schreibe, dass ich mir schon fast blöd dabei vorkomme). Denke, das haben auch die DH/Freeride-Pros nicht anders gemacht 

Was die Empfehlungen für Anfänger angeht darfst du natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass da noch andere Aspekte mit reinkommen: 1. hat ein Anfänger meistens weder im Umgang mit Klickies noch mit der Fahrtechnik in technischem Gelände Erfahrung (ergibt sich ja aus der Definition "Anfänger" ), wodurch zwei Unbekannte zusammenkommen, die ganz schnell zu "Aua" führen können. 2. kann man sich mit Klicks schön die Fahrtechnik versauen, wenn man nur damit übt. 
Also finde ich es nicht nur aus subjektiven, sondern auch aus sehr objektiven Gründen nicht verkehrt, einem Anfänger zumindest für den Anfang zu Flats zu raten. Der Vergleich mit den Profis aus der FR/DH Szene, die sowohl die Fahrtechnik als auch den Klick-Mechanismus bis zur Perfektion beherrschen, zieht da nicht so recht


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2011)

@scylla: 

Kann ich alles nur unterstreichen. Ich bin seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich mit Klicks gefahren und erst im letzten Jahr auf Flats umgestiegen.
Das mit der "versauten" Fahrtechnik kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Natürlich steht man im schnellen Downhill mit Klicks durchaus sicher auf dem Pedal und uphill kann man auch schön mitziehen. 
Wird es aber technisch und gibt es Tragepassagen über felsiges Terrain, möchte ich auf die Flats und entsprechendes Schuhwerk nicht mehr verzichten. 
Da ich unterwegs auch nicht die Möglichkeit habe, die jeweiligen Vorteile bd. Pedalsysteme nutzen zu können, ist meine Entscheidung ganz pragmatisch auf Flats gefallen. 
Die Wahl des Pedalsystems ist und bleibt eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung und eine Frage der Fahrtechnik, des Fahrkönnens und des Sicherheitsgefühls, das jeder für sich selbst erfahren und definieren muß.


----------



## Lykanth (5. Juli 2011)

Flatpedal (...nicht Bärentatze,wie ich im anderen Thread schrieb..wobei ich die FP nur als Bärentatze kannte )






...natürlich in ROT


----------



## Skoalman (5. Juli 2011)

@scylla
Mein Post war auch in keinster Weise gegen dich oder eine deiner Aussagen gedacht. 
Natürlich hat da jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben und empfiehlt diese auch entsprechend weiter. Ich finde einfach dass gerade von Seite der Flats-Jünger zum Teil etwas speziell argumentiert wird. Ein Beispiel dafür ist der Mythos "Klicks versauen die Fahrtechnik":
Logischerweise braucht es mit Klicks eine andere Fahrtechnik als mit Flats, aber das gleich als "Versauen der Fahrtechnik" zu bezeichnen scheint mir etwas gar hart. Auch Flats versauen so gesehen die Fahrtechnik, da gerade Anfänger damit gerne in jeder noch so einfachen Kurve den Fuss vom Pedal nehmen und damit unnötig an Geschwindigkeit und Fahrstabilität verlieren. Absenkbare Gabeln "versauen" die Uphill-Technik, griffige und standfeste Bremsen die Bremstechnik und gripstarke Reifen die optimale Kurventechnik. 

Man kann also kaum von einem versauen der Fahrtechnik sprechen, sondern vielmehr von einem Anpassen der Fahrtechnik an die jeweilige Biketechnik. Schau dir zum Beispiel mal die Wiederholung vom letzten DH-Weltcuprennen in Mount Saint Anne an. Da sieht man perfekt den Unterschied zwischen Flats- und Klick-Technik. Die Klickfahrer treten auch auf den extrem ruppigen Streckenteilen und bei den Sprüngen zum Teil schon während der Landung in die Pedale und wirken auch beim Durchrollen der schwierigen Steinpassagen irgendwie lockerer und entspannter. Die Flats-Fahrer dagegen haben in den engen, zum Teil im Drift gefahrenen Kurven massive Vorteile oder wenn doch mal der Fuss raus muss um ein wegrutschendes Vorderrad einzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Beispiel dafür ist der Mythos "Klicks versauen die Fahrtechnik":
> Logischerweise braucht es mit Klicks eine andere Fahrtechnik als mit Flats, aber das gleich als "Versauen der Fahrtechnik" zu bezeichnen scheint mir etwas gar hart.



Ja und nein! Beides irgendwie 
Meine persönliche Meinung dazu (ich habe auch mit Klicks angefangen und es bereut, nachdem ich auf Flats umgestiegen bin):
Man lernt nicht, die richtige Körperspannung aufzubauen und zu halten, da das Bike ja eh am Fuß "hängt". Ich habe mit Flats dann gemerkt, dass ich teils wie ein "nasser Sack" auf dem Bike hing und so auch nicht wirklich Kontrolle hatte. 
Das wirkt sich nicht nur auf den Halt der Füße auf dem Pedal aus, sondern auch auf das komplette Fahrverhalten, selbst aufs Lenken bzw. Drücken des Rads mittels des Körperschwerpunkts. 
Den Bunnyhop habe ich dadurch auch nie gelernt, sondern dachte es nur... in Wirklichkeit war's ein Schweinehop (und damit kommst du weit nicht so hoch bzw. so kontrolliert hoch wie mit einem "echten" Bunny, das wird dir jeder Techniklehrer erzählen!).
usw...

Im wesentlichen hängt alles, was ich an meiner "Klick-Fahrtechnik" negativ bemerkt habe, mit der Körperspannung zusammen! Die Liste lässt sich so wohl noch weiterführen, aber ich denke, es ist klar, was ich meine...

Ich denke, mit der richtigen "Flats-Fahrtechnik" kann man wunderbar auch mit Klicks Fahren und hat keinen Nachteil (zumindest wenn man das Ein- und Ausklicken beherrscht). Andersrum schon!
Wobei du aber sicher recht hast: Mit Klicks fährt man zwangsläufig und auch erwünschter Weise anders als mit Flats!

Das ist natürlich wieder nur meine subjektive Erfahrung, und nicht auf andere übertragbar 



> Auch Flats versauen so gesehen die Fahrtechnik, da gerade Anfänger damit gerne in jeder noch so einfachen Kurve den Fuss vom Pedal nehmen und damit unnötig an Geschwindigkeit und Fahrstabilität verlieren.


Wie? 
Du meinst sicher die "Bikepark-ich drifte mit zu viel Speed in die Kurve-Technik" wo man sich dann nur noch mit nem rausgestellten Fuß abfangen kann? Oder wozu sollte man sonst in einer Kurve den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen? Das Bedürfnis hatte ich auch als Anfänger irgendwie nie, das zu tun...



> Absenkbare Gabeln "versauen" die Uphill-Technik


sicherlich  
zumindest versuche ich z.B. daher auch immer wieder, meine Faulheit zu überwinden, und nicht abzusenken 



> griffige und standfeste Bremsen die Bremstechnik und gripstarke Reifen die optimale Kurventechnik.


Ne, sicher nicht! Sie führen imho zu einer besseren Kurventechnik. Sowohl eine gut funktionierende Vorderradbremse als auch ein griffiger Hinterreifen. Du weißt sicher, was ich damit meine. Aber an dieser Stelle könnte man nun eine seitenlange kontroverse Diskussion über Kurventechnik anfangen, die hier nicht her gehört. Also belassen wir es dabei, dass "Versauen" oder "Fördern" stark von der Wahl der Technik abhängt


----------



## Senshisan (5. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Flatpedal (...nicht Bärentatze,wie ich im anderen Thread schrieb..wobei ich die FP nur als Bärentatze kannte )
> 
> ...natürlich in ROT



hehe, dachte ich mir 
Ich habe die NC17 sudpin in Weiss, ich suche aber noch günstige Violet/Lila eloxierte für mein Canyon...


----------



## Skoalman (5. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja und nein! Beides irgendwie
> Meine persönliche Meinung dazu (ich habe auch mit Klicks angefangen und es bereut, nachdem ich auf Flats umgestiegen bin):
> Man lernt nicht, die richtige Körperspannung aufzubauen und zu halten, da das Bike ja eh am Fuß "hängt". Ich habe mit Flats dann gemerkt, dass ich teils wie ein "nasser Sack" auf dem Bike hing und so auch nicht wirklich Kontrolle hatte.
> Das wirkt sich nicht nur auf den Halt der Füße auf dem Pedal aus, sondern auch auf das komplette Fahrverhalten, selbst aufs Lenken bzw. Drücken des Rads mittels des Körperschwerpunkts.
> ...



Ja und Nein. 
Flats zwingen zwar logischerweise gerade einen Anfänger zu einer aktiveren Körperspannung auf dem Bike, jedoch sehe ich auch desöftern Flats-Fahrer, welche, mühsam-konzentriert zwischen Pedalen und Lenker verkeilt, wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Bike hängen. 
Kombiniert man Klicks mit einer aktiven Fahrweise, so ergibt sich der wohl effizienteste Fahrstil. Man muss nur begreifen dass die Klickpedale nicht dazu dienen den Mensch auf dem Bike zu befestigen sondern umgekehrt.  Dann kann man die gesamte Körperspannung und Konzentration nämlich darauf verwenden wirklich aktiv zu fahren und verbraucht nicht einen Grossteil der Energie nur damit die Füsse sauber auf den Pedalen zu halten.
Wenn du dir Videos von professionellen DH- oder 4Cross-Fahrern mit Klicks ansiehst, dann wirst du wohl verstehen wie ich es meine. 

Aber alles in allem bleibt die Pedalfrage natürlich eine Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache und man sollte das System fahren mit welchem man sich wohler fühlt und/oder schneller ist.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Kombiniert man Klicks mit einer aktiven Fahrweise, so ergibt sich der wohl effizienteste Fahrstil.



Hierzu volle Zustimmung 

@Senshisan
wirklich günstig nicht gerade, aber da sie ziemlich gut sein sollen (Hörensagen) evtl Preis-wert?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...pack-Icon-AL-platform-pedals-2011::23980.html


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..kenne ein paar leute , die die icons haben - sind alle sehr zufrieden !!


----------



## Senshisan (5. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Senshisan
> wirklich günstig nicht gerade, aber da sie ziemlich gut sein sollen (Hörensagen) evtl Preis-wert?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...pack-Icon-AL-platform-pedals-2011::23980.html



Die sehen auch cool aus!  
Hatte auch schon diese hier im Blick gehabt: KLICK 
Aber die sind mir auch noch ein "Tick" zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

schau , dass du als pins madenschrauben hast - die anderen haben eine glatte oberfläche , da halten schuhe ausser 510 nicht wirklich , wenn s  dich bei ner ordentlichen wurzelpiste richtig durchschüttelt !!!!


----------



## Senshisan (5. Juli 2011)

@ Blutbuche:
Danke für den Tipp. Zum Biken habe ich Vans, wollte mir aber eh in nahe zukunft auch 510 "leisten"


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

Madenschrauben grippen super in den Schuhen, aber scheinen bei Felskontakt leider nicht so stabil zu sein. In den Sudpin III Pedalen sind ja auch zwei Pins Madenschrauben, der Rest durchgeschraubte "flache" Pins. Die Madenschrauben sind immer gleich weg und wenn's böse kommt ist auch noch das Gewinde hin. Die anderen halten ewig. Bei meinen Crampons (alle Pins Madenschrauben) war's ganz schlimm. Da waren innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Gewinde ausgeschlagen und die Madenschrauben zur Hälfte weg. Bei den Syntace #9 mit Flachkragen-Pins hatte ich dafür bisher keinen einzigen Pin-Verlust!

Mit 5.10 macht's vom Grip her eh nichts ob es nun Madenschrauben oder eine andere Schrauben-Spielart sind


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

Momentan habe ich Flat-Pedale dran, die an meinem UMF Hardy 5 Bike dran waren.
Werde mir aber bald Click-Pedale von Crank Brothers holen.


----------



## scarecrow (3. November 2011)

Fahre zeit kurzem die NC-17 STD und ich bin absolut zufrieden.
Der Wechsel hat sich für mich echt gelohnt.


----------

